# avast rpc error



## alsaba (Jul 15, 2008)

Avast is giving rpc "The aavm subsystem detected a RPC error". Tried all possible remedies but failed. Could u please help me to resolve this and is there any solution other than "Formating" bcz I can't afford formating my system. Thanx inanticipation


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

you looked here ? http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=9014.0


----------

